# Christmas Trees and Goldens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your tree is so pretty, did your girl help decorate?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your tree is so pretty, did your girl help decorate?


She helped by not "helping" this year!! Hopefully she won't bring me any balls like she did last year 
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty! I just put mine up today and Logan turns one tomorrow. No glass going on the tree though. He's doing fine so far, but it's bare.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can always put an exercise pen around a tree- that's what I do. You get to where you don't even see it...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> You can always put an exercise pen around a tree- that's what I do. You get to where you don't even see it...


That's a good idea. It's out in the garage and I have a feeling once we put the ornaments on it, it will be irresistible. I have a decorative tray I filled with silver ornaments (it's way up even over my head), but when I brought them out to fill up the tray, I think Logan saw about 40 silver fetch balls. 

Jules, I'll add a photo of the tree and Logan once I get the tree decorated.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Our tree is up and decorated. So far, so good with our younger one. We did need to strategically place a small dresser to prevent zoomies around the couch (and into the tree)


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

JulesAK said:


> She helped by not "helping" this year!! Hopefully she won't bring me any balls like she did last year
> Jules


HAHA Good dog!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

We put up the tree and started decorating yesterday evening. Last year I coated the tree and the ornaments in a layer of Bitter Apple / Bitter Yuck and Luna gently removed one ornament and promptly spit it out. She hasn't shown any interest in the tree since thankfully.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

CJM and Eeerrrmmm1 love the pictures! Good idea on the bitter apple.
Jules


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Very blessed that she never really messed with the tree. She did want to chew on the tree skirt a little the first year. This is 3 years ago.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

I put our tree on the ground in our driveway after taking it off the roof, and just caught Ziggy before he peed on it.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's my Penny girl.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Stella, my two year old, is more interested in the tree than my puppy, who will be 1 on the first day of advent. Usually Stella walks up to “jingle” something on the tree so Noelle will get up to play with her! 

Pics later...they’re in their mid-morning slumber. 🤣


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful picture of Penny!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey was checking out the new ornament of a Canadian Golden Mountie







!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Love it! Honey is so cute 
Jules


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Here’s a pic!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww! They are wonderful 
Jules


----------



## RET1980 (Sep 13, 2019)

Lily will be six months at Christmas. Given her interest in chewing on plants outside, I am thinking of planning on placing the stove gate in the attached picture around the tree (stove will be off this season!).


----------



## CooperPup (Nov 4, 2020)

Cooper is 9 weeks old. He hasn’t been too bad but will try to chew the branches at times. Anyone got any tips or tricks to kee him away??

We got rid of the tree skirt already LOL


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Lily is beautiful! We had an xpen around our tree last year 
Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Cooper is so cute! Maggie came home right before Christmas also. We used an XPen around the tree. 
Jules


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

All your pups and trees look beautiful! Here is Leo with our tree. He gets stressed whenever we take out the big heavy boxes and make a mess! Doesn't relax until the mess is cleaned up haha


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey was checking out the new ornament of a Canadian Golden Mountie
> View attachment 878719
> !


I love your red Golden Ornament! Where did you get it if I may ask?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Leo looks so cute in his little hat!
Jules


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Mde13004 said:


> I love your red Golden Ornament! Where did you get it if I may ask?


Thank you, we love it too. 
It's a custom ornament of Honey that I got a few years ago. The artist was mentioned here but I can't remember her name or find the thread. Maybe someone else remember her.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

In case you were asking about the Golden Mountie ornament, that came from Vancouver, BC, Canada.


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Here is Duke (6mo) by our tree


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful picture Dalia D. 
Jules


----------



## Jimmyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Jimmy & Chewie 🎄🐶


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Love their attire and your Christmas decor looks beautiful!
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's Logan. Miraculously, he doesn't seem to be interested in the tree. Just to be safe, I didn't use any Christmas ornament hooks and decided not to use any glass ornaments.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie has that same jingle bell collar and he loves wearing it. When I was taking out Christmas decorations and he saw/ heard that collar he came running over tail wagging.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

cwag said:


> Rukie has that same jingle bell collar and he loves wearing it. When I was taking out Christmas decorations and he saw/ heard that collar he came running over tail wagging.


I love it. It was Luke’s and when I pulled it out Logan followed me very interested. He seemed proud I put it on his neck. 😊


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> Rukie has that same jingle bell collar and he loves wearing it. When I was taking out Christmas decorations and he saw/ heard that collar he came running over tail wagging.


Honey has it too and she loves wearing it. She has it on in our Christmas card picture this year!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Logan, you are such a handsome guy!! 
Jules


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

We finally pulled the tree out of storage last night. I’m not surprised to see that Cody is all over the tree right now. He has a stronger drive than Bella and an independent streak. In my picture above you can probably see that we kept the decorations up high on her first year. We will DEFINITELY be doing that again this year with Cody pup.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

granite7 said:


> We finally pulled the tree out of storage last night. I’m not surprised to see that Cody is all over the tree right now. He has a stronger drive than Bella and an independent streak. In my picture above you can probably see that we kept the decorations up high on her first year. We will DEFINITELY be doing that again this year with Cody pup.


Such a cute picture!


----------



## Robert0s (Apr 24, 2021)

I wish I saw these lovely pictures of all these adorable puppies while making my tree last year. I love my dog too, but it is real trouble when we make the tree. I even thought of hanging upside down on the ceiling to avoid all the mess he makes by attacking it all the time. Nevertheless, there are solutions for all of us who can't live without our dogs in the home, and thanks to Home Design & Decor Ideas - GoodHouse, I have managed to find some great alternatives that can limit what a dog can reach in the house when needed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Robert0s said:


> I wish I saw these lovely pictures of all these adorable puppies while I was making my own tree last year. I love my dog too, but he is real trouble when we make the tree. I even thought of hanging upside down on the ceiling to avoid all the mess he makes by attacking it all the time.


Time flies and all too soon you'll have another tree to decorate and protect. Please post pics, especially if you hang it upside down from the ceiling! Many people use play pen panels to set a boundary.


----------

